# Is it Okay to feed butternut squash everyday?



## Lady Thompson (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi my little guy, 3 months old, LOVES butternut squash so I have been mixing it in with his other foods, like dandelions leaves, green leaf lettuce and he is now eating a lot lately. But is it okay to let him eat squash everyday? 

My husband was worried about if it had a high sugar content?


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2014)

No. Not good everyday. Once a week tops. Your tortoise needs high fiber broadleaf weeds and leaves.


----------



## yillt (Jun 26, 2014)

Certainly not. Yes he can eat it though. Just not everyday day. I agree with Tom. Once a week at the most. Variety is good. So why not feed him a different type of thing each week. One week squash and a couple of weeks later give him a tiny bit of something else.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 26, 2014)

I wouldn't do it more than once a week. He eats a lot of it, because....
He likes it, like a kid with chocolate. They will eat it all day long and enjoy it, but not good for them.


----------



## Lady Thompson (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh dear... I feel so bad not giving it to him. Can I just mix a teeny bit with his leafy greens? Just because he has only really started eating a lot since I fixed his temps and lights?


----------



## jaizei (Jun 26, 2014)

Lady Thompson said:


> Oh dear... I feel so bad not giving it to him. Can I just mix a teeny bit with his leafy greens?



A little a day isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 29, 2014)

It is okay for him to eat occasionally.


jaizei said:


> A little a day isn't going to hurt anything.


Maybe just a teeny bit!  It DOES have a lot of sugar, which isn't very good for your tort, but just make sure he is his healthy food too.


----------



## Turtlepete (Jun 29, 2014)

It's also a super-dose of Vitamin A. I feed it to iguanas, tortoises, probably twice a week. Doesn't have to be a huge quantity, shred it and add it to the rest of his food. I even feed it shredded to water turtles occasionally, with varying degrees of success, haha.


----------

